# My Fuelleborni and Red Zebras



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my fuelleborni and red zebras. :lol: i need to get a background!


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

Looks good, I'm looking forward to seeing what other fish you add.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like ur rocks is it granite? whered you get it and how much?
are u gonna go with a black background or a 3d one?


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

yea if you can get a 3d background it would look awesome!!!

what do you think of red ruby peacock cichlids?










They have some at island pets in Burnaby right now, I wanted some for a long time and tried to introduce one into my main tank around Christmas time unsuccessfully.

they also have some small tropheus duboisi which I think are really cool fish. I have one adult duboisi and it is always swimming around being entertaining. The ones for sale are balck with light spots but the adults coloring changes to a bright blue head, black body with a whitish stripe separating the two.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> i like ur rocks is it granite? whered you get it and how much?
> are u gonna go with a black background or a 3d one?


i don't like the way this site doesn't notify you if someone replies to your posting.  sorry it took a while to get back. those are limestone rocks, but they're heavy that's why i was looking to switch over to black lava rocks. i kinda want some more rocks so they can hide, but i'm afraid the weight might be too much...plus if it falls there's the danger of cracking the glass.  believe it or not...that's about 60lbs of limestone. i got it down in bellingham, right off i-5 at the 260 exit...there's this place called northstar landscapes..or something like that. it was pretty cheap...that's why i went with it. it was like $.06 a lb!! my rocks came out to like 6 bucks....but...i think the guy who weighed my stuff, jipped me and tacked on the weight of the pallet...like 40lbs cuz when i went home...it wasn't 100lbs i paid. but...what's like 2 bucks if its like 6 cents a lb. i had a feeling too...cuz it didn't feel like 100lbs...so when i got home i weighed it...and it wasn't....but i didn't tip him when he loaded it into my truck...so, i tell myself that that was his tip! 

i still haven't decided on a background. i wanted the 3d one...but i didn't wanna put more money into my tank. they look hot though!! before in my old tank...i would crumple up some paper bags and just hang it up in the back...and the crumples kinda made it look like it was rock. kind of the ghetto way to do it.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

blair, yeah those 3d backgrounds are awesome! when i was setting up my tank, i found all these diy backgrounds made of styrofoam. i was thinking about making some but my wife was telling me i was taking too long to set up my tank. i was excited too and impatient to get back into the hobby again...i didn't wanna spend more time trying to build one. so...maybe in a future tank once this one is set up. 

the coloring on those fish are nice! when you introduced those to your tank, you said it was unsuccessful? was it a casualty? =( what other fish do you have with them? is that the tank with your fuelleborni? i'd consider getting the ruby red peacocks...but im afraid my red zebras might target them, cuz they're closer in color. plus i want to add some variety with colors. im trying to find some acei's, the blue and yellow fins....only ones i found though were at roger's but they're alot smaller than the fish i have now. 

ive heard of the duboisi before, just googled some pictures...and i've never seen that fish before! i had this other one in mind when i first read your posting...i think it's a hap i was thinking of. it's kinda spotted (either green or brown) and white. anyways...i think i'm gonna look into the duboisi...and read up on them =) you remember how much they were going for? im reading...as i'm typing this. awww!!! they're from Lake Tanganyika!! i think it's my ocd kicking in. im trying to keep them separate. i wanna set up a tanganyika tank though!!! mferko's one looks cool!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Black background will look awesome with the colour of the sand and fish. Black background also brings up the colour of the fish IMO.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah i read that somewhere! =) that's another reason why i wanted to switch over to the black lava rocks!! did you read my last post above...i crumpled brown paper bags to make it look like rock. maybe i should try that with black paper.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

bingerz said:


> yeah i read that somewhere! =) that's another reason why i wanted to switch over to the black lava rocks!! did you read my last post above...i crumpled brown paper bags to make it look like rock. maybe i should try that with black paper.


Yep I saw. I would love too see how that looks


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe it's time i work on getting a background going. i'll post pictures once i figure it out! =)


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i guess i didn't post up my question...but i was reading up on Aulonocara and it said they were carnivorous. does that mean i could only feed them feeders....and i won't be able to give them pellets? It also says here that i shouldn't mix them in with mbunas. why not? would my mbuna be on the menu?

Fish Profile for Peacock Cichlid, Peacock, Blue Peacock, Red Peacock (Aulonocara hansbaenschi)


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

I would suggest you only feed them cichlid pellets. If you feed them feeders (which you can) they will become much more aggressive and you will have a more difficult time adding and keeping fish. You can give them frozen food and I give mine bloodworms sometimes, but I heard that bloodworm are bad for tropheus and some other types of cichlids. Mine barely gets any before the fronts wolf them down though. 

I have had no problem mixing them before, especially if they start off small together in the tank.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

check these out bingerz, will answer all your questions and more:
African Cichlid Compatibility Issues
The Peacocks of Lake Malawi
Setting Up A Lake Malawi Cichlid Tank

short answer mbuna wouldnt be on the menu, peacocks will likely get bullied


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great bingerz... i really like the white sand look


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks!! i think i've given up on this journal. i hate to say it. it's just too much work to catch up to where im at now in it. i've changed the rocks soo many times. i was thinking about just posting up some of the variation rock formations ive done...and probably where im at now with it. right now im working on a diy background. similar to the ones that you put inside the tank...but i'll just hang it up outside at the back. its just way way way too much work.


----------

